# A few pictures after grooming...



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

The other day was bath day for the munchkins and I thought I'd snap a few updated pictures of them. All of their coats are getting so long now....
Anyway, hope you enjoy the pictures!


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

A few more pictures...thanks for looking


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Beautiful dogs. I love a well groomed yorkie in a full show coat. I could never deal with all that hair though!!


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Pretty!
They have gorgeous coats.
Is it hard to maintain a coat like that?


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow! What stunning dogs.


----------



## anonymusneo (Apr 28, 2009)

niceee..at first i was like is it even real hehe.. nice nice


----------



## strawbrykiwicake (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow!! They are gorgeous!  Great looking doggies!


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

craven.44 said:


> Beautiful dogs. I love a well groomed yorkie in a full show coat. I could never deal with all that hair though!!


Thank you! I love the long coats too!  It is certainly a lot of hair to deal with, it takes me about twice as long to bathe and dry them now as it would if they were shaved or in puppy cuts. It isn't too bad though, especially once you get in a routine and find the right products, it takes me about 2-2 1/2 hours to bathe, dry and brush all of them.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Gosh how beautiful! I truly love the look of a show coated and well groomed Yorkie! And you have 4!!!


----------



## AlaskaDals (May 4, 2009)

Their sheen is blinding! Need shades to look at them! Beautiful!


----------



## ar3151 (Oct 12, 2007)

AlaskaDals said:


> Their sheen is blinding! Need shades to look at them! Beautiful!


LOL right, those pups are too pretty to touch!

need a sign to hang around their neck that says "wet paint do not touch"


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

ladyshadowhollyjc said:


> Pretty!
> They have gorgeous coats.
> Is it hard to maintain a coat like that?


Thank you! It actually isn't too bad, especially once you get in a routine...



winniec777 said:


> Wow! What stunning dogs.



Thanks for your sweet comment 



anonymusneo said:


> niceee..at first i was like is it even real hehe.. nice nice


Thanks  It's funny that you would say that, I was at a store once, I think it was Lowes, maybe Home Depot, I can't remember but, I was walking around holding Jaden in my arms and this lady brought her daughter over and then she was like "Oh, It's REAL!" She thought I was carrying a stuffed toy around. LOL



strawbrykiwicake said:


> Wow!! They are gorgeous!  Great looking doggies!


Thanks! Your Pap is so cute! I just LOVE that picture with the horse!


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> Gosh how beautiful! I truly love the look of a show coated and well groomed Yorkie! And you have 4!!!


Thanks!  I always look for your dogs pictures on here whenever I get on as they are some of my favorite to look at 



AlaskaDals said:


> Their sheen is blinding! Need shades to look at them! Beautiful!


lol Thanks! I'm guessing you are from Alaska? I have always wanted to go there, one of the two states I have never been to!
I bet you are able to get some stunning pictures of your dogs with the scenery there!



ar3151 said:


> LOL right, those pups are too pretty to touch!
> 
> need a sign to hang around their neck that says "wet paint do not touch"


Thanks! Trust me, they can get dirty with the best of them. Sometimes as soon as we step out into the backyard, Jewelina runs to the grass and lays down rolls over and just rolls and rolls and then she'll look up at me with her coat all sticking out with strands of grass stuck in it like "see Mom, I told you not to brush me..."


----------



## mel0458 (May 15, 2009)

Please email me the grooming products and techniques you used on your babies. They are gorgeous!!! [email protected]


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Beautiful. Shiny too.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow, so shiny! They're so pretty!


----------



## Best*In*Show (Mar 14, 2009)

Heehee... I just had to laugh at the cute pic of Jessamine with her chin down on the floor -- what a cutie. 

Just amazing doggies -- they all look like little angels.

If I may ask, which products are you using? I'm so curious... Ruby has a wire coat, but I'm still searching for "the ones". (Right now I'm just using Fresh N Clean because I like the smell, not really the best reason, lol.)


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

mel0458 said:


> Please email me the grooming products and techniques you used on your babies. They are gorgeous!!! [email protected]


Thank you! All the products/supplements I use on all of them are posted on my blog: 4littlemunchkins.blogspot.com
Probably easier for you to go there as I'd probably forget something if I was typing it all out...



Snuggles said:


> Beautiful. Shiny too.


Thanks! Tell Cuddles and Snuggles my munchkins said "hi" 



Pai said:


> Wow, so shiny! They're so pretty!


Thank you! I'm curious...in light of probably sounding like an idiot...
How exactly do you dry a Chinese Crested? Would a blow dryer irritate their skin if you used it for their hair around their face and tail etc.? I've never had one and am wondering if you just use a towel to dry them off or how exactly you'd do that...



Best*In*Show said:


> Heehee... I just had to laugh at the cute pic of Jessamine with her chin down on the floor -- what a cutie.
> 
> Just amazing doggies -- they all look like little angels.
> 
> If I may ask, which products are you using? I'm so curious... Ruby has a wire coat, but I'm still searching for "the ones". (Right now I'm just using Fresh N Clean because I like the smell, not really the best reason, lol.)


She's a mess that is for sure....half way through her pictures, it seems like I get a head on the floor pose like, Mom, are you done YET??? lol
My favorite product is probably a shampoo called Mink Sheen.
I just did a review on it here:
http://4littlemunchkins.blogspot.com/2009/05/minksheen-makes-bath-time-dream.html
I'm notorious for trying a new product whenever it comes out but, if I had to pick one shampoo to stick with, that would be it. I also like Cloud Stars Buddy Wash and Rinse but, I personally feel that Minksheen is a little better.
Let me know if you have any other questions, Ruby is so cute!


----------



## bugster23 (May 15, 2009)

those coats are just spectacular..and i love the ribbons... nice touch.. 
beautiful dogs..


----------



## Best*In*Show (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks! I'm going to try that along with EZ groom's enzymatic whitening cleaner -- together I just may have something amazing!! 

I'd like to order some bows from your bow maker, as well. I think it would be fun to have some for Ruby. I still haven't ordered her harness vest yet, maybe I'll get some bows to match the one I'd like. Too fun.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

4lilmunchkins said:


> Thank you! I'm curious...in light of probably sounding like an idiot...
> How exactly do you dry a Chinese Crested? Would a blow dryer irritate their skin if you used it for their hair around their face and tail etc.? I've never had one and am wondering if you just use a towel to dry them off or how exactly you'd do that...


I pat her down with a towel, then use a blow dryer on low with low heat for her head, feet and tail to add some fluffiness. Her hair is very fine so it doesn't take long. A healthy Crested's skin actually isn't very fragile. =)

If you enjoy grooming info, RufflySpeaking had a fun little series of posts talking ALL about shampoos and stuff on her blog (Here's Part 1, Part 2, Part 3, Part 4, and Part 5). I'm actually debating whether I should get a Powderpuff someday so I can play with all those things, lol. I really love grooming... only in my case I generally buy like 30$ worth of skincare products and my husband thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

bugster23 said:


> those coats are just spectacular..and i love the ribbons... nice touch..
> beautiful dogs..


Thank you, so glad you liked them


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

Best*In*Show said:


> Thanks! I'm going to try that along with EZ groom's enzymatic whitening cleaner -- together I just may have something amazing!!
> 
> I'd like to order some bows from your bow maker, as well. I think it would be fun to have some for Ruby. I still haven't ordered her harness vest yet, maybe I'll get some bows to match the one I'd like. Too fun.


You'll have to let me know how that works out for you...if you order from Minksheen, just tell Tim the 4munchkins sent you and they'll treat you right!  Melissa does great bows and she can do special colors too  It is a lot fun picking everything out.....post some pictures for us once you get everything and give it a try 



Pai said:


> I pat her down with a towel, then use a blow dryer on low with low heat for her head, feet and tail to add some fluffiness. Her hair is very fine so it doesn't take long. A healthy Crested's skin actually isn't very fragile. =)
> 
> If you enjoy grooming info, RufflySpeaking had a fun little series of posts talking ALL about shampoos and stuff on her blog (Here's Part 1, Part 2, Part 3, Part 4, and Part 5). I'm actually debating whether I should get a Powderpuff someday so I can play with all those things, lol. I really love grooming... only in my case I generally buy like 30$ worth of skincare products and my husband thinks I'm crazy.



Very interesting, I've never seen one in real life so I've never been able to talk with someone who owned one. From their pictures I always just assumed their skin would be fragile...interesting to know that for a healthy one it is not.

I will absolutely check out that grooming information. I'm always interested in new tips and I am forever learning when it comes to grooming as I am by no means a professional at it. lol


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Would that shampoo make a pomeranian's hair shiny?


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

Snuggles said:


> Would that shampoo make a pomeranian's hair shiny?


Are you talking about the Minksheen? If so, I've seen it used on a lot of different breeds and even horses too and they all come out looking great. My sister has a boxer that she uses it on and he looks gorgeous after wards.
My Mom uses it on her Dachshund, and a friend of mine uses it on her Cocker Spaniel and they all turned out shiny. I don't see why it wouldn't work great on a Pomeranian....if you try it you'll have to let us know how it turns out


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Does Petsmart carry it?


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

Snuggles said:


> Does Petsmart carry it?


Sorry for not getting back to you sooner, I must've missed your reply yesterday....No, I'm afraid Petsmart does not carry it. If you call Minksheen though, and speak with Tim they will send you a sample, all you have to pay is the cost of the bottle and shipping which comes to $2.95 and it's a pretty nice sized sample, especially for trying on smaller dogs. When I first tried it, it lasted my dogs several baths before I ran out. With a larger dog it would probably only last maybe two baths but, it's a nice way to try it and see if you like it before ordering a larger size....


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

I did order a two pound for $12.95 off of Amazon. I don't know if that is a good price or not. It came to around $18 with shipping.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Jindi - am I missing something? What does your reply have to do with the original post? Is it kind of a ad for their dogs' picture?


----------

